# Do Not Spin but have Drop Spindles



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I have just purchased a top and a bottom whorl spindle, I do not know how to spin and bought one of each to see what I like the best, the man who made them for me lives a long way away, so this seemed like a reasonable thing to do. lol. Can someone recommend a particular / favourite website to learn from. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a navajo and a drop spindle, I have no idea how to use them, lol, so I will definitely be following this topic

Jan


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

You tube has lots of videos to choose from. Also available from interweave knits and craftsy, which will sell you the dvd so you can put it on your tv at 2 am...
Saw a you tube video for Navajo spinning just yesterday...


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Many learning things available on the Internet. You learn the most by googling them yourself and watching many. Also go to your library for books. I learned years ago when there was no Internet or YouTube, so you can learn by reading and doing.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol, thank you that is awesome I will start my research, my husband would melt( you know have a melt down) on the floor if I was watching anything at 2 am let alone spinning as well, you have started my day off with good laugh.


Magicnymph said:


> You tube has lots of videos to choose from. Also available from interweave knits and craftsy, which will sell you the dvd so you can put it on your tv at 2 am...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

That is true , my learning style is not always the same as someone else and I can take what make sense to me and build on it. Thank you


Longtimer said:


> Many learning things available on the Internet. You learn the most by googling them yourself and watching many. Also go to your library for books. I learned years ago when there was no Internet or YouTube, so you can learn by reading and doing.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I know this woman and she is an excellent spinner. I like this video because she explains why you do things without going into overmuch detail. 




I learned to spin from a drop spindle with this video.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm replying because I want to watch that YouTube video later...

I have a drop spindle but it is only one type...I need the one that has the hook in the long part so that I'll have an experience learning what drop spindle I want to work with. This is the main reason I replied. :sm24:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the trick is to search 'drop spindle' on youtube and watch and follow along with the teacher.... every person learns differently and since each teacher works differently, you will soon find one teacher who is good for you....we can't pick one over another since we don't know how you learn best.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mama879 just reposted the drop spindle links from earlier: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420765-1.html

Also, kaixixang mentioned she replied just so she could find the video to watch later. Finding things for later is easy, just go to the top of the discussion and click on Bookmark on the left side. Then when you go to your profile you can click on your bookmarks link to find those posts you want quick access to. I even set my custom view settings in my profile so that the bookmarks link shows at the top of all my pages.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks this a a good video, I have watched one other and both give another tidbit of information, I have done a small practice today but can see I should devote a little time each day.Lol. enjoyed it though. 


amoamarone said:


> I know this woman and she is an excellent spinner. I like this video because she explains why you do things without going into overmuch detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

I have 2 spinning wheels, but lately got into spindling. I am swimming in alpaca fiber! Does anyone know the best type of spindle for alpaca?


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to learn how to spin so that would be a less expensive alternative to a wheel (I think?) Will also be following this topic.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for these drop spindle links!!!
The first one is soooooo helpful!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> Mama879 just reposted the drop spindle links from earlier: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420765-1.html
> 
> Also, kaixixang mentioned she replied just so she could find the video to watch later. Finding things for later is easy, just go to the top of the discussion and click on Bookmark on the left side. Then when you go to your profile you can click on your bookmarks link to find those posts you want quick access to. I even set my custom view settings in my profile so that the bookmarks link shows at the top of all my pages.


I didn't know this when I first started on KP, but use this so much now...at the top of the page is a link called "My Pages"...if you click on that it lets you create different topics...then you can copy and paste links, sections of posts, websites and notes to yourself on many different "topics". I have about 20 topics ranging from dolls to spinning and everything in between. This helps me to save items I want to look at later without having to download patterns or hints or videos to my computer or documents. I love "My Pages"...it is easy to use.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Besides YouTube, you might research your local districts for spinning guilds you can either visit and/or join. Like KP, you would gleam not only a whole new skill set, but new friends that would share your interests and would help you learn. Just about every state has their own guild!
Spindle spinning is so rewarding as it is the oldest method of creating yarn for so many crafts. It is also lightweight, and very portable!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck ladies - they don't call the DROP spindles for nothing!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

He he he


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm replying because I want to watch that YouTube video later...
> 
> I have a drop spindle but it is only one type...I need the one that has the hook in the long part so that I'll have an experience learning what drop spindle I want to work with. This is the main reason I replied. :sm24:


The word "drop" doesn't automatically go along with the word "spindle." Over and over, I hear new spinners call _every_ spindle a "drop" spindle, even when they aren't.

There are basically two kinds of spindles: drop spindles and support spindles.

Support spindles are by far the most versatile, forgiving and easiest-to-learn-on spindles. As the name implies, the spindle is supported, often in a bowl.

If you're looking for a spindle to learn on, I'd recommend a support spindle.

My number one pick would be a Navajo spindle. You can spin anything from the finest cobweb lace to super-bulky yarn on one. That's what I mean by versatile. They're much easier to learn on than anything else, and they're very close to spinning as fast as a wheel.


----------



## Grannystiching1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Try a Spinners and Weavers Guild most first meetings are free. They usually have some spinning wheels, table looms to borrow. and all will share what they know. The one I was with had a Library of books....I was recording some of the demos and did volunteer at fairs etc....Miss it and looking at another guild soon as I miss the fun good clean learning fun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> The word "drop" doesn't automatically go along with the word "spindle." Over and over, I hear new spinners call _every_ spindle a "drop" spindle, even when they aren't.
> 
> There are basically two kinds of spindles: drop spindles and support spindles.
> 
> ...


In this case I'm only going by the label provided with the DROP spindle I purchased. I had a fun look at Amazon and Ebay (noting that the spinning wheels I would need are $250+ for the items I would really find use for).

Thanks to the search I did...buying the roving won't cost as much as the initial "hardware" I need to work it up. At least looking doesn't cost...it's the committing to purchase that gets a person in trouble! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Do you think camel, llama, Yak will cost as much if you spin it yourself? I'll look for my own research...so I'll remember the rough pricing. I also got to look at the replacement parts for the different wheels...spindle or bobbin being included in the offerings.

Navajo spindle:




http://www.roosterick.com/spinning

Support spindle (Takli):




http://www.cottonspinning.com/spin/supportSpindle.html

I've saved the photo tutorials for offline (drooling). Thanks for the opportunity to research other types...I'll eventually get a type that I can enjoy full-time. :sm24:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> In this case I'm only going by the label provided with the DROP spindle I purchased. I had a fun look at Amazon and Ebay (noting that the spinning wheels I would need are $250+ for the items I would really find use for).
> 
> Thanks to the search I did...buying the roving won't cost as much as the initial "hardware" I need to work it up. At least looking doesn't cost...it's the committing to purchase that gets a person in trouble! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


On the Navajo spindle video from YouTube: yarn is customarily spun with a Z twist and plied with an S twist. To do that, you need to spin on your right side and ply on your left side. She's shown spinning on the left side. I'd follow that demo to see how to hold the spindle and turn it for plying, but not for spinning. Follow the tutorial in the next link for spinning. Here's a video of spinning on the right side:






A takli spindle is generally used for very fine yarn, although a Navajo spindle can do that, too. If this is interesting to you, check out a Tibetan spindle. 




For learning to spin, I'd recommend a medium grade WOOL! Something like Corriedale. And something carded will be easier to start with than top. Look for the word sliver (rhymes with diver). Ashford has some very nice Corriedale sliver available, and you can buy it in several places.

https://www.paradisefibers.com/products/ashford-solid-colored-corriedale-sliver?variant=18740222470

I just grabbed the first example off the internet for that link. Look around for the best price.

Yes, once you learn to spin, you should be able to spin fine fibers like camel, llama, and yak cheaper than buying finished yarn. You can save more money still if you buy the fibers without processing and wash and card or comb the fibers yourself. I wouldn't start out with any of these, though.

Start out with wool. But some sliver. Learn to spin.

If you do this, while you're doing it, you'll be learning what well-prepared fiber is like so that you can see what the finished carded fiber should be like. Then, once you've got the basics down, you can progress to other fibers (which are shorter, finer, slipperier, and less easy to spin).

Spinning before knitting/weaving/crocheting is more work, but even with wool, you will _never_ be able to buy mill-spun yarn that has the springiness and _life_ that handspun yarn has. Your finished work will feel totally different than anything you can buy. And it will feel much richer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> On the Navajo spindle video from YouTube: yarn is customarily spun with a Z twist and plied with an S twist. To do that, you need to spin on your right side and ply on your left side. She's shown spinning on the left side. I'd follow that demo to see how to hold the spindle and turn it for plying, but not for spinning. Follow the tutorial in the next link for spinning. Here's a video of spinning on the right side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have preceded the spinning with the learning how to crochet/cross stitch/knitting/needle tat/hardanger. This has fed the "correct" feel of the thread (cotton at least) for everything crochet/needle tat. I cannot use nylon/other man-made fiber thread while needle-tatting. It doesn't feed correctly through the eye. I have no problem knitting/crocheting with acrylic...but don't care to try learning how to spin THAT stuff. Cotton/flax-linen and animal fiber are the only things I believe will feel right. I have no serious fiber allergies (and I don't think Eucalypti is used for fiber).

One of the GREATER quantities of the sheep's wool I have now is Corriedale (sp?). I'm saving it for after I master the spin...I have the rougher sheep wool to teach myself spinning.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Great this will be very useful and save me some hair pulling



dragonflylace said:


> I didn't know this when I first started on KP, but use this so much now...at the top of the page is a link called "My Pages"...if you click on that it lets you create different topics...then you can copy and paste links, sections of posts, websites and notes to yourself on many different "topics". I have about 20 topics ranging from dolls to spinning and everything in between. This helps me to save items I want to look at later without having to download patterns or hints or videos to my computer or documents. I love "My Pages"...it is easy to use.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I may have preceded the spinning with the learning how to crochet/cross stitch/knitting/needle tat/hardanger. This has fed the "correct" feel of the thread (cotton at least) for everything crochet/needle tat. I cannot use nylon/other man-made fiber thread while needle-tatting. It doesn't feed correctly through the eye. I have no problem knitting/crocheting with acrylic...but don't care to try learning how to spin THAT stuff. Cotton/flax-linen and animal fiber are the only things I believe will feel right. I have no serious fiber allergies (and I don't think Eucalypti is used for fiber).
> 
> One of the GREATER quantities of the sheep's wool I have now is Corriedale (sp?). I'm saving it for after I master the spin...I have the rougher sheep wool to teach myself spinning.


Corriedale is great to learn on. Possibly easier than the more coarse wool.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Back in 1990, I joined the Charlottesville Fiber Artists Guild. I knew nothing about any of this. They taught me everything I now know about fiber arts and introduced me to the Maryland Sheep and Wool show. What a world they opened for me! I highly recommend finding a guild near you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The internet is a wonderful place o learn about fiber to I have learn much there also books I have one ( I have to return) that was wonderful to learn about all the different fibers and how they spin also ask questions are wonderful cause if you ask you might get a answer from someone and some one else might learn something to. Ok now that I typed a mouth full I need more coffee. lol lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm just glad that a device is available to allow me to see the YouTube videos. I cannot see them on my dial-up ISP (@ a flat $19.95 per month... which doesn't get added onto like AT&T or Xfinity/Comcast).

I'm not paying for wireless... but I am selective about where I connect. :sm24:


----------

